# u - prononciation : [y] / [ɥ] - (semi-)voyelle



## greatbear

Désolé pour demander quelque chose qui vous semble peut être très élementaire, mais je croyais qu’on a « u » unique en français, alors que quand j’ai lu la prononciation du mot « mansuétude » sur cnrtl, ils m’ont dit : [mɑ ̃s*ɥ*et*y*d]. Pourquoi deux façons de representer deux « u », comme je croyais que les deux se prononcent dans la même façon ?

Encore désolé si c’est discuté quelque part ici ; je n’ai pas pu trouver un fil qui me convenait. S’il y a deux sortes de prononciatin, quelqu’un me pourrait aider à aller sur quelque site où on peut écouter les deux ? Merci beaucoup à tous de me répondre !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

En français, le ‹ u › se prononce normalement [y], mais il se prononce très souvent [ɥ] devant une voyelle sonore, en particulier devant ‹ i ›. La nuance entre les deux sons est assez subtile pour un non francophone. Pour les écouter, je vous recommande de taper _une huile_ sur le site d'Acapela et de choisir « French (France) – Claire » comme type de voix.

[y] : *u*ne, b*u*t, r*u*se, il t*u*e, l*u*tte, h*u*tte, pl*u*s, r*u*e, il a pl*u*, il pl*u*t

[ɥ] : l*u*i, h*u*ile, t*u*ile, t*u*er, t*u*é, il t*u*a, nous t*u*ons, quat*u*or

Mais la prononciation n'est pas toujours bien établie lorsque le ‹u› est suivi d'une voyelle sonore.

Certains mots admettent les deux prononciations : imm*u*able, l*u*eur, h*u*é, h*u*ée…

D'autres n'admettent en revanche que [y] : fl*u*or, affl*u*ence, affl*u*er, il affl*u*e, nous affl*u*ons…


----------



## Áskera

Bonjour! J'espère que cette question ne sera pas trop technique et que je la pourrai faire ici.

Je sais que la voyelle «u» se transcrit /y/ étant voyelle et /ɥ/ étant semi-voyelle. Mais si l'on a un enchaînement vocalique, où ce sont deux mots séparés, est-ce qu'on prononce la voyelle comme semi-voyelle (et donc est-ce que la transcription correcte serait /ɥ/)?:

J'en ai vu un /ʒɑ̃n‿e v*ɥ* ɛ̃/
Il est barbu et pansu /il ε baʀb*ɥ* e pɑ̃sy/

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Non, c'est bien la voyelle *[y]*.

_J'en ai vu un_* /ʒɑ̃n‿e vy.ɛ̃/*​_Barbu et pansu_ */baʁby.e pɑ̃sy/*​​_Nue et noire_* /ny.e nwaʁ/*​_Nuée noire_* /nɥe nwaʁ/ *​​On _pourrait _également dire */ny.e/* pour "nuée" (je pense que c'est la prononciation standard en Belgique, où n'existe pas) en décomposant "nuée" précisement en deux syllables distinctes. Par contre, on ne dira jamais */nɥe/* pour "nue et...".​​Pour moi, *[ɥ]* est plus une consonne qu'une semi-voyelle. C'est l'équivalent du *[w] *prononcé avec l'avant de la bouche.
​_joint_* /ʒwɛ̃/*​_juin _*/ʒɥɛ̃/*​


----------



## jekoh

La prononciation de _nuée_ en deux syllabes est standard bien au delà de la Belgique.


----------



## k@t

Oddmania said:


> Non, c'est bien la voyelle *[y]*.


Hmmm, je ne suis pas d’accord, en tout cas pour systématiquement rejeter le _*/ɥ/*_.
Intuitivement, j’aurais même tendance à dire que dans une conversation courante (i.e. pas de discours, déclamation, théâtre, poésie, etc.), la prononciation en */ɥ/* serait plus fréquente que celle en */y/ *(mais ce n’est qu’une intuition, ça reste donc à vérifier).
Si on met l’article féminin à la place du masculin, le coup de glotte est obligatoire et de fait deux _*/y/*_ se suivent.
_*J'en ai vu une*_* =/ʒɑ̃n‿e vy.yn/*
A contrario, avec l’article masculin, si le coup de glotte n’est sans doute pas impossible, il me semble que l’enchaînement est plus naturel et en tout cas parfaitement possible, ce qui fait que :
le* u-un *de *vu un*, se prononce comme le _*u-in*_ de *juin *>* /ɥɛ̃/*,
et *nu et* comme *nuée* > */nɥe/.*
Pour _*barbu et pansu,*_ si on ne fait pas de pause et si on enchaine, on aura un_* bu et*_ qui se prononcera comme *buée *> _*/bɥe/*_ (qui en passant peut tout comme _nuée _se prononcer /bye/).

_*tu es*_ sur les 5 locuteurs un seul (Pat91) fait l'enchainement et prononce donc_* /ɥe/*_, là où les autres prononcent_* /ye/.*
là _en revanche quand _*tu es*_ est inséré dans une phrase (_Tu es le bienvenu_) et donc plus proche d'une conversation courante, les trois (dont certains prononçaient _*/ye/*_ quand _tu es_ ne faisait pas partie d'une phrase) font l'enchainement et prononcent */ɥe/.*


----------



## Oddmania

k@t said:


> le* u-un *de *vu un*, se prononce comme le _*u-in*_ de *juin*


Ça dépend. Si vous prononcez "juin" en *deux *syllabes ("ju-in"), alors oui. Mais si vous prononcez "juin" en une seule syllabe ("j'yin", si vous voulez), alors j'en doute. En tous cas, je n'ai jamais entendu cela avant. Cela reviendrait à dire "J'en ai *v'yun*", un peu comme si le mot était "voint", mais avec un *[ɥ]* au lieu d'un *[w]*.

Ce serait comme dire "toi" au lieu de "tout a...", ou "loué" au lieu de "Lou est...". Ça me paraît étrange.


----------



## k@t

Le problème avec la syllabe phonétique, c’est que c’est une entité qui n’est pas bien définie, pas définie de façon unanime. Toutefois, si on retient un des critères selon lequel une syllabe se prononce d’une seule émission de voix, c’est le contraire de ce que tu dis, c’est lorsque le mot est prononcé en une seule syllabe que les semi-voyelles (ou semi-consonnes) apparaissent :
Si on prononce *juin* en deux syllabes (deux émissions), on a /*ʒy.ɛ̃*/.
Si on prononce *juin* en une syllabe (une émission), on a /*ʒɥɛ̃*/ ou /*ʒwɛ̃*/.


----------



## jekoh

k@t said:


> _*tu es*_ sur les 5 locuteurs un seul (Pat91) fait l'enchainement et prononce donc_* /ɥe/*_, là où les autres prononcent_* /ye/.*_


Les cinq prononcent */ye/*.


----------



## k@t

Personnellement, j’entends une très nette différence entre la prononciation de _Pat91_ et celle des autres.
Celle de _Pat91_ me semblant sinon équivalente à, en tout cas fortement s'en rapprocher, la prononciation de *tuer* > */tɥe/.*
Je perçois également une très nette différence selon que _*tu es*_ est prononcé hors ou en contexte.


----------



## jekoh

Bien sûr qu'il y a une différence entre sa prononciation et les autres, c'est qu'il fait l'enchaînement, mais sa prononciation contient quand même deux syllabes. Les prononciations de "tuer" me semblent aussi contenir deux syllabes.


----------



## k@t

Oublions cette histoire de syllabe, comment transcrirais-tu phonétiquement _tuer _?


----------



## jekoh

Je la transcrirais_* [tye]*_, en tout cas avec un [y].


----------



## k@t

OK, mais comment expliques-tu que les dictionnaires (bilingues et franco-français > Larousse, Collins, WR et Tlfi, Wiktionnaire) donnent la transcription avec le* /ɥ/* ?
À noter que pour _*nuée*_, le Tlfi donne bien les deux transcriptions /nɥe/ et /nye/ ; a contrario, pour _*tuer *_il n’en donne qu’une, celle avec la semi-voyelle (ou consonne).


----------



## jekoh

Le Wiktionnaire donne les deux prononciations pour "tuer". Les autres donnent l'une des deux qui existent, comme ils le font presque toujours, peut-être parce qu'elle est réputée plus prestigieuse, ou parce que c'est celle du fameux _Parisien cultivé_.


----------



## k@t

Exact, je n’étais pas descendue assez bas.
Pour revenir à la prononciation de Pat91, puisque tu la perçois bien comme différente de celles des autres, il faut bien que cette différence apparaisse dans la transcription. Comment la noterais-tu ?
Pour ma part, celle des quatre autres est clairement prononcée avec /y/ tandis que celle de Pat91 l’est avec la semi-consonne.


----------



## jekoh

Je ne sais pas noter la différence.


----------



## k@t

La différence, c'est cette espèce de petit _wé / weuh_ est qui est précisément ce _*/ɥ/.*_
Que je n'entends effectivement pas des les _*tu es*_ isolés (hormis celui de Pat91), mais que j'entends sinon, y compris dans le *tuer *"parisien" du Wiktionnaire, bien que le */*_*y/*_ étant plus allongé la semi-consonne est effectivement moins nette que quand le /_*y*_/ est plus court.


----------



## Oddmania

k@t said:


> Toutefois, si on retient un des critères selon lequel une syllabe se prononce d’une seule émission de voix, c’est le contraire de ce que tu dis.


Pas du tout. C'est tout à fait ce que je pense aussi.

*L'enregistrement* du Wiktionary pour "tuer" est accompagné de la transcription* /ty.e/*, mais ce n'est absoluement pas ce que j'entend. L'homme dit clairement */tyɥe/*. Il prononce la voyelle *[y]*, mais il lie le *[y]* et le *[e]* avec la consonne [*ɥ]*. C'est tout naturel, d'ailleurs. Pour dire */ty.e/*, il faudrait nécessairement faire une pause (ou un coup de glotte) entre les deux voyelles. Je n'ai pas la science infuse, mais je pense pouvoir affirmer sans me tromper que ça n'arrive tout bonnement jamais, à moins d'avoir une articulation robotique.

Je fais la même chose avec le mot "huer". Plutôt que de dire */ɥe/* en commençant directement par la consonne (comme l'indique le dictionnaire), je dis plutôt */yɥe/*, mais jamais */y.e/*.

Pour en revenir à nos moutons, la question de Askera était simple. "Vu" se prononce */vy/*. "Un" se prononce */œ̃/*. En prononçant les deux à la suite, cela donne */vy.œ̃/*. En remplaçant la voyelle *[y]* par la consonne [*ɥ]*, on avale complètement le mot et la prononciation devient brouillon. C'est un défaut d'articulation plus qu'autre chose. Ce n'est pas une prononciation que j'apprendrais volontairement à un étranger. Pas plus que de dire "Loi gagné" au lieu de "Lou a gagné".


----------



## k@t

Oddmania said:


> Pas du tout. C'est tout à fait ce que je pense aussi.


Ah oui, ben c’est inquiétant pour ma pomme, j’avais compris tout l’inverse, bon, eh bien nous voilà d’accord sur ce point donc.


Oddmania said:


> *L'enregistrement* du Wiktionary pour "tuer" est accompagné de la transcription* /ty.e/*, mais ce n'est absoluement pas ce que j'entend. L'homme dit clairement */tyɥe/*.


Sur celui-ci aussi.


Oddmania said:


> Pas plus que de dire "Loi gagné" au lieu de "Lou a gagné".


Sur celui-là presque.
Si on prononçait _*lou a *_> _*loi*_, on perdrait le /_*u*_/.
En revanche, si on n’enchaine pas *lou a* on a /lu.a/, alors que si on enchaine, on a /luwa/.
Donc pour revenir à nos moutons, je modifie ce que j’ai écrit hier et dirais que les trois prononciations sont possibles, avec à mon avis une nette fréquence pour la deuxième (mais c'est intuitif) :
*/vy.œ̃/
/vyɥœ̃/
/vɥœ̃/*


----------



## jekoh

k@t said:


> La différence, c'est cette espèce de petit _wé / weuh_ est qui est précisément ce _*/ɥ/.*_
> Que je n'entends effectivement pas des les _*tu es*_ isolés (hormis celui de Pat91), mais que j'entends sinon, y compris dans le *tuer *"parisien" du Wiktionnaire, bien que le */*_*y/*_ étant plus allongé la semi-consonne est effectivement moins nette que quand le /_*y*_/ est plus court.


Soit, mais ce [ɥ] vient _à la suite_ du [y] et non pas _à la place_. Tous les enregistrements de "tuer" contiennent bien un [y] et sont bien prononcés en deux syllabes, avec diérèse, ce qui est probablement la prononciation la plus courante, quoi qu'en disent les dictionnaires.


----------



## k@t

jekoh said:


> Tous les enregistrements de "tuer" contiennent bien un [y]


Mais, ça c'est normal, puisque le  _*/ɥ/ *_contient un /y/.


jekoh said:


> Tous les enregistrements de "tuer" [...] sont bien prononcés en deux syllabes, avec diérèse,


Celui de Clador possiblement, les deux autres, je les entends monosyllabiques.


jekoh said:


> ce qui est probablement la prononciation la plus courante


C’est possible, mais à moins de faire une enquête, c’est difficile de se fier à nos seules intuitions.
Ici une source récente semble plutôt confirmer – pour _*tuer *_et pour la France - la plus grande fréquence de la synérèse.
Une autre semble aller dans le même sens (pas seulement pour _tuer_) pour la Belgique.


> La tendance à la diérèse plutôt qu’à la synérèse [8] s’observe surtout chez des locuteurs âgés et/ou d’origine modeste, moins chez les plus jeunes


(J'ai lu les articles en diagonale, j'ai donc pu passer à côté de passages qui nuanceraient ces propos. Par ailleurs, je ne sais pas quelle est la taille des échantillons, s'ils sont représentatifs, j'ose cependant espérer que dans ce type de publications un minimum de rigueur est respectée. Enfin, il est possible que d'autres études montreraient la tendance inverse. Ce qui est sûr, c'est que - comme toujours en matière de prononciation - il y a beaucoup de variations, reste à dégager une tendance générale et à la quantifier.)


----------



## jekoh

k@t said:


> Mais, ça c'est normal, puisque le  _*/ɥ/ *_contient un /y/.


Comment une consonne peut-elle contenir une voyelle ?



k@t said:


> Celui de Clador possiblement, les deux autres, je les entends monosyllabiques.


Il y en a six...


----------



## k@t

jekoh said:


> Comment une consonne peut-elle contenir une voyelle ?


Je te propose de consulter l’article de la BDL qui me parait très clair pour une première approche.


----------



## jekoh

Je ne vois pas où il est écrit que [_*ɥ*_] contient la voyelle [y], mais si c'est le cas, alors "tuer" est nécessairement prononcé en deux syllabes.


----------



## k@t

À part t’accorder bien volontiers que le terme _contenir_ n’est sans doute pas le plus heureux, je ne vois pas quoi rajouter à ce que dit la BDL.


> dont l’articulation diffère à peine : il s’agit en fait de sons que l’on obtient en prononçant plus rapidement les voyelles correspondantes [i] (i), [u] (ou) et [y] (u).


Si, je peux également te proposer deux articles, dont voici un extrait de chacun :


> Le phonème [ɥ], qu’on désigne dans les ouvrages de phonétique du terme de « *ué *», est une constrictive dorsopalatale labialisée à *double articulation*. La langue se place dans la *même position que pour la voyelle [y]*, avec les lèvres très arrondies ; par un mouvement d’ouverture des lèvres et de relâchement de la constriction, on réalise la consonne [ɥ]. *C’est un [y]* avec mouvement des lèvres [...]


(Graissé, rougi, souligné par moi.)



> *4. Avec [ɥ]*
> Avec [ɥ], l’usage est un peu flottant, car par son articulation, il résiste davantage. Aujourd’hui, on fait pratiquement toujours la synérèse :
> 
> Suède (1 syllabe)
> nuage (1 syllabe)
> puer (1 syllabe)
> puanteur (2 syllabes)
> 
> mais il y a des gens qui font la diérèse :
> 
> actualités [aktyalite] (5 syllabes) _ou_
> actualités [aktɥalite] (4 syllabes).



Là, je crois avoir atteint les limites de mon imagination, je m’en tiendrai donc là.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> L'homme dit clairement */tyɥe/*.


J'entends pour ma part [ty:e], mais pas [tyɥe]. On ne retrouve à mon sens pas le son [ɥ], sorte de souffle non vocalique, comme dans _tuile_ par exemple. En fait, il ne me semble pas que l'on prononce jamais ces deux sons à la suite [yɥ] dans un même mot ; c'est à mon avis l'un ou l'autre, mais pas les deux. Le berger (qui en revient à ses moutons ) dirait donc normalement [vy.œ̃] ou peut-être [vɥœ̃], mais je ne vois pas comment il pourrait dire [vyɥœ̃]…

Quoi qu'il en soit, il me semble que la prononciation [vɥœ̃] ou [baʁ.bɥɛ.pɑ̃.sy] est un peu relâchée ou en tout cas familière. En français soigné, on dira [vy.œ̃] et [baʁ.by.ɛ.pɑ̃.sy].


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> J'entends pour ma part [ty:e], mais pas [tyɥe]. [...] En fait, il ne me semble pas que l'on prononce jamais ces deux sons à la suite [yɥ] dans un même mot ; c'est à mon avis l'un ou l'autre, mais pas les deux.


Je suis comme Oddmania, j’entends très clairement la semi-consonne dans la prononciation « parisienne » de *tuer* donnée par Wiktionnaire.
Peut-être nous trompons-nous, en revanche, ce qui est certain, c’est que la succession [yɥ] est tout à fait possible :
En bas de la *page 35* :





> En fr.  mod., dans une configuration assez proche, on peut entendre pour _il a tué_ [ilatɥe] aussi bien que [ilatyɥe]
> source



À dire vrai, l’absence de la semi-consonne en cas de diérèse me parait difficilement possible, à moins – comme l’a dit Oddmania – de prononcer de façon robotique. Du coup, je dirais que dans les dictionnaires /tɥe/ indique la synérèse et – par simplification - /tye/ la diérèse, mais pour cette dernière, il faudrait en toute rigueur avoir /tyɥe/.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsque l'on fait la diérèse dans _tuer_, le son peut en effet être continu et non haché, comme on peut l'entendre sur le Wiktionnaire. Je me demande toutefois si le léger chuintement qui fait le raccord entre [y] et [e] est vraiment un [ɥ]… Il m'a semblé que ce n'était pas exactement le même son, mais n'étant pas du tout phonéticien, je peux totalement me tromper !

Pour prendre un autre exemple, il me semble que _tuile_, dont la prononciation standard est [tɥil], pourrait être prononcé [ty:il] dans le cadre d'un dictionnaire où le terme est autonyme, mais que ce n'est pas exactement la même suite de sons que dans _tu huiles_ [tyɥil].


----------



## k@t

Oui, je crois voir ce que vous voulez dire.
Le truc, c’est que je pense que la diérèse pour *tuile* est franchement atypique (du moins en français de France standard) ; toutefois, si je « m’oblige » à la faire, je prononce grosso modo comme *tu huiles* (mais je confirme, ça sonne bizarre ; contrairement à *tuer* où la synérèse et la diérèse sonnent également naturelles à mon oreille).


----------



## ramonrapaz

Je ne suis pas capable a voir la prononciation correcte de la semi-voyell "ui", comme huit, puit, etc. Est-il comme  le son "u" français suivi de le son "i". ¿quelle est la diference?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les semi-voyelles sont des sons qui varient lors de leur réalisation et « chuintent » un peu. La semi-voyelle [ɥ] (dans _huit, puits, lui,_ mais aussi _nuage_ ou encore _ruelle_) n'est donc pas tout à fait la même chose que [y] ; c'est une façon plus fluide de lier ce son à la voyelle qui suit.

C'est la même différence qu'entre la semi-voyelle [w] et la voyelle [u]. Le mot _oui_ se dit ainsi [wi] et non [ui].


----------

